# Alutech 2012



## Piefke (2. Januar 2012)

Ich wünsches allen Alutech-Fahrern und natürlich auch dem Alutech-Team erst mal ein gesundes und unfallfreies Jahr 2012.

Was wird denn 2012 so bringen von Seiten Alutechs?

Momentan scheint sich ja alles auf Fanes zu konzentrieren - Enduro und neu AM.

Die FR- und DH-Fraktion wird derzeit etwas vernachlässigt, hab ich so den Eindruck. Die Rahmen sind ja z.T. doch schon einige Jahre auf dem Markt. Nicht, dass sie deshalb schlecht sind, aber mal was Neues wäre hier auch nicht schlecht.

PS: Ich fände es gut, wenn sich der Jü auch hier mal wieder äußert und nicht nur im Gesichtsbuch.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Januar 2012)

Die Fanes Freeride wird kommen, bis dahin gibts halt die bewährten Schredder-Modelle, die unterliegen ja auch der (glücklicherweise behutsamen) Modellpflege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (14. Januar 2012)

Fanes Freeride...bisschen stabiler und 180mm oder was darf man sich darunter vorstellen?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß eh nix genaues. Daher halt ich jetzt lieber die Klappe bevor ich Mist erzähle. Aber die Fanes Freeride wird kommen. Wer, Was, Wann, Wie, Wo? Jürgen fragen!

MfG
Stefna


----------



## sap (14. Januar 2012)

Oh man, ich sollte mir ein Bein abhacken. Anstatt was für die Uni oder so zu tun, sitze ich halt rum und schaue schöne Bikes an, dabei is kein Geld da 
JÜ frage ich höchstens wegen etwas Doppelbrückenfähigem als Ergänzung zum Helius FR


----------

